# EGR Moved, Missing? '95 V6



## Spokane95PU (Jan 14, 2017)

The V6 in my '95 doesn't have an EGR where it's reportedly supposed to. That is, it's not on the side of the air collector, just behind the throttle body. Rather, at that location it looks like there's a place (footing, port, screw holes, etc) for it to be mounted, but that place has actually been covered by two plates. I also don't see where it may have been moved to another location, but I may have missed seeing it if it has. 

I've had the truck for a couple years, and it has always run reasonable well. And the Check Engine light has not been constantly on for that whole time.

Will the engine run okay/strong without an EGR? (Perhaps previous owner removed it.) Does removing it require some other additional mods, perhaps "fooling" the computer in some way?

Or, is it more likely that the EGR is indeed still there, just moved to another location, perhaps under the air collector or intake manifold?

Thx!


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I know a lot of people who think the solution to a bad EGR valve is to just get rid of that stuff that they don't understand.

The 1995 Factory Service Manual (FSM) shows you'll get Code 32 in the ECM if it is malfunctioning. That should, but may not, appear on the Check Engine Light (CEL).

In the FSM, this is in the EF & EC section on page EF & EC-24.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It probably just got deleted by a previous owner. There would be an EGR passage pipe that runs from the driver's side exhaust manifold up to the EGR valve bolted on the upper plenum (near the throttle body, as you described) if it were installed. They may have removed it, believing in a performance benefit. Or, often when trying to remove the pipe connector from the EGR valve, the threaded portion of the EGR valve will break off inside the pipe. I don't believe the EGR passage pipe is available from Nissan, anymore, so, they may have decided to remove and block of the EGR system rather than try and locate a new pipe. Either way, if it's not causing the light to come on and it'll pass inspection, it'll be fine without it.


----------

